# I can't shot because the pouch is very slippy to me, what can I do?



## NovaFive (Jul 10, 2020)

Hello, I'm new with slingshots and I've bought 1842 tube bands for my first set of bands. I'm trying to shot with 8mm steel balls but I can't shot with a good amount of force because the pouch is very slippy for me.

What can I do? There's something like a liquid to make it non-slip or something?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

maybe rough the outside up with some sandpaper.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

*For the fingers*; I have had to use O Keefe's working hands "lotion". I have heard the glycerin adds tact to fingers. Magicians will use it to facilitate the delicate handling of things for slight of hand. Another thing on fingers is beeswax.

*As for the pouch*; some hides are ever so lightly glazed with wax. If the pouch is used enough the wax will wear off. I had an excellent Roo hide but it was coated as mentioned so in the early use I hated it.

As mentioned above the slightest of abrasion can help remove the glaze, what ever it is.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

What kind of pouch material are you using? Depending on the material you might be able to flip the pouch around and have a better grip surface.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Also make sure your tubes aren't too short. You will have a harder time holding the pouch. Cut them a bit longer while you're getting used to things.


----------



## NovaFive (Jul 10, 2020)

hoggy said:


> maybe rough the outside up with some sandpaper.


----------



## NovaFive (Jul 10, 2020)

Thanks a lot, tried this and helped a lot but I still can't hold it for a long time. But thanks it helped!


----------



## NovaFive (Jul 10, 2020)

Samurai Samoht said:


> What kind of pouch material are you using? Depending on the material you might be able to flip the pouch around and have a better grip surface.


----------



## NovaFive (Jul 10, 2020)

My bad, I don't know I've bought them already made, I haven't done the tubes


----------



## NovaFive (Jul 10, 2020)

StringSlap said:


> Also make sure your tubes aren't too short. You will have a harder time holding the pouch. Cut them a bit longer while you're getting used to things.


----------



## NovaFive (Jul 10, 2020)

Yeah I need to make them a little bit larger, I need to do a lot of force!


----------



## NovaFive (Jul 10, 2020)

Rayshot said:


> *For the fingers*; I have had to use O Keefe's working hands "lotion". I have heard the glycerin adds tact to fingers. Magicians will use it to facilitate the delicate handling of things for slight of hand. Another thing on fingers is beeswax.
> 
> *As for the pouch*; some hides are ever so lightly glazed with wax. If the pouch is used enough the wax will wear off. I had an excellent Roo hide but it was coated as mentioned so in the early use I hated it.
> 
> As mentioned above the slightest of abrasion can help remove the glaze, what ever it is.


----------



## NovaFive (Jul 10, 2020)

Thanks a lot for your help, I will try to use glycerin!


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

When I started shootin something like 5 or 6 months ago. I was only able to shoot ten shots with a BB at 30 yards. I kept at it every day. Only taking breaks to rest my fingers. Which I did by sanding and filing my next wana be perfect slingshot. What Im trying to communicate is keep practicing and bust through those blisters and earn some clauses.

Time dose not heal in this seniero. It only makes us harder.

Try using sand paper on your pouch to give it texture.

Good shooting, be safe, and dont forget to enjoy yourself.


----------



## NovaFive (Jul 10, 2020)

NSFC said:


> When I started shootin something like 5 or 6 months ago. I was only able to shoot ten shots with a BB at 30 yards. I kept at it every day. Only taking breaks to rest my fingers. Which I did by sanding and filing my next wana be perfect slingshot. What Im trying to communicate is keep practicing and bust through those blisters and earn some clauses.
> 
> Time dose not heal in this seniero. It only makes us harder.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

I shoot pinch ball, ( grip the marble not the leather) so i don't even touch the pouch. Its not for everyone, but maybe you'll like it. Give it a try.
Also, a wise old shooter once said " long is wrong". Don't rush your shot, but delaying for too long at full draw will lessen the
The speed of the shot, and increase fatigue. 
Keep shooting. These things have a way of working themselves out


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

treeman said:


> I shoot pinch ball, ( grip the marble not the leather) so i don't even touch the pouch. Its not for everyone, but maybe you'll like it. Give it a try.
> Also, a wise old shooter once said " long is wrong". Don't rush your shot, but delaying for too long at full draw will lessen the
> The speed of the shot, and increase fatigue.
> Keep shooting. These things have a way of working themselves out


Treeman, could you possibly post a pic of your pinch ball grip? I just tried it for the first time with pretty good results. Worked well with 1/2" clay and 5/8" marbles, which are wider than the pouch so I can grip just the ball. I pinch between my thumb pad and second knuckle of my index finger. If you can't post a pic I will post one of my grip for you to comment on. Maybe I'll start a new thread? Thanks!


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

I th



StringSlap said:


> treeman said:
> 
> 
> > I shoot pinch ball, ( grip the marble not the leather) so i don't even touch the pouch. Its not for everyone, but maybe you'll like it. Give it a try.
> ...


I think a thread on ammo pouch pinch and pouch release Would be very informative.

Do we twist the pouch, what is your anchor point/or full butterfly, calluses we have earned from hours spent on the good side of the slingshot. Home made or manufactured pouches. Dimensions of ammo bag. Do we grab the bag or pinch the ammo?

Never Settle For Common


----------



## Scrat (Apr 20, 2020)

Here is a recent thread that might be helpful. It addresses some of your questions and several folks posted pictures of the way they hold.

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/123898-Finger-Hold

The biggest thing that helped me was following advice to go lighter (or longer) on the bands, like some others have suggested. Then build up from there.

I started longer then trimmed them down a little by little over time. this let me gradually build up finger strength and calluses while still shooting a lot.

I also experimented with different holds. I posted in the thread above and I have since changed the way I hold slightly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

NSFC, my normal way of shooting is to anchor under my cheekbone with a pouch grip. I twist the pouch about 90 degrees to get a more natural and comfortable anchor. In my experience twisting the pouch has no detrimental effect on accuracy. In fact it probably improves it for me because I can get a better release with a more natural anchor position. With pinch ball grip I don't have to twist to get the same anchor position, because my grip already starts with that 90 degree turn.

I started shooting semi butterfly and have tried various twist and non-twist grips. Ne difference found. My issue has been getting a consistent floating anchor.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Scrat said:


> Here is a recent thread that might be helpful. It addresses some of your questions and several folks posted pictures of the way they hold.
> 
> https://slingshotforum.com/topic/123898-Finger-Hold
> 
> ...


Thanks, Scrat. I actually replied to that thread but forgot!


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

> Treeman, could you possibly post a pic of your pinch ball grip?


Here is how I shoot most of the time:

































Better aim. Better grip. At least for me.


----------



## OldGuy (Jul 20, 2020)

NovaFive said:


> Thanks a lot, tried this and helped a lot but I still can't hold it for a long time. But thanks it helped!


Newbie here, but have shot off a few thousand rounds. From what I was told. A long hold is not a good idea. The dynamic energy in the latex dissipates. How much? Significant loss? Don't know. I need to aim. My instinctive shooting accuracy stinks. But I draw, aim and release faster than I typed this sentence.


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Sean Khan said:


> > Treeman, could you possibly post a pic of your pinch ball grip?
> 
> 
> Here is how I shoot most of the time:
> ...


Thats it! Thats exactly how I shoot. I pinch the marble, not the pouch. Im considerably more accurate this way. There are also different shaped pouches too that lend themselves to this style of shooting. Stay with it and have fun!


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Hey mate from looking I don't believe anyone has said this, but gym chalk works super good and that's what I use all the time. You can buy a decent amount for a cheap price on eBay. Gym chalk drys sweat and aids grip and it works a treat.


----------



## Heifereye (Nov 17, 2019)

I originally wanted to post about the danger of too much hand lotion but saw this thread. My hands always get super dry in the winter months and with constant hand washing( these days) makes the matter worst. I went out on a cold morning recently with my usual setup. I had 2 fork hits! O'keeffe's working hands and micro fiber pouches seems to be a bad combination. I was super confused at the first hit but after the second one, I stopped. I did happen to have some regular chalk on me. I used it on the pouch and my fingers. That seems to work.


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Hi,I find that when my fingers are tired, or hold the shot too long, the pouch slips, and that is when I get frame hits! I use grip strength exercise to help, and that seems to make a difference. I use to win powder when I need a grip. Works great!


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

Gym chalk
Read here that idea
Super cheap if not long from ebay China
Received just today
Paired with Rays perfect pouches no excusses
to miss!
ukj


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Hi, get some powderd rosin at a music store. Works on anything that needs extra grip


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

StringSlap said:


> NSFC, my normal way of shooting is to anchor under my cheekbone with a pouch grip. I twist the pouch about 90 degrees to get a more natural and comfortable anchor. In my experience twisting the pouch has no detrimental effect on accuracy. In fact it probably improves it for me because I can get a better release with a more natural anchor position. With pinch ball grip I don't have to twist to get the same anchor position, because my grip already starts with that 90 degree turn.
> 
> I started shooting semi butterfly and have tried various twist and non-twist grips. Ne difference found. My issue has been getting a consistent floating anchor.


Thanks for this. I also hold my pouch in this manner and had wondered if the twist detracted from accuracy.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

When I was a drummer many many moons ago I used to use a product called Gorilla Snot. It made the hands significantly tackier so your drumsticks wouldn’t slip. I’ve seen it rebranded for other uses but you might search around for it or something like it. Some people reverse their pouches too so the fuzzy side is on the outside and the shiny side touches the ammo. Apparently this has no detrimental effects and might give you a bit better grip. Could be worth giving a go if you’re already building your own band sets. Fair warning though, I’m a newer shooter so reversing the pouch might get overruled by some of the more experienced shooters here for reasons I’m unaware.


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

I use it for playing the bones. Good stuff


----------

